# Power Scaling - Ottawa



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,
Is there anyone in Ottawa familiar with power scaling an AC30? 
I have a Heritage Handwired (turret board, non-master-volume) AC30 and would be interested in giving it a try as an option for volume reduction.
If anyone has, or knows someone who has sucessfully implemented this, please let know.

Thanks!
Shawn


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Try contacting London Power. Tube Amp Kits, Tube Amp Books, Tube Amplifiers by London Power
They probably know somebody in the area.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Would be fairly easy to add to an AC30 since it's cathode biased. As Futz mentioned in his post, best to start with Kevin O'Connor at London Power.


----------



## OddJobPeters (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I'll send him an email.


----------

